# **** calling



## mn_sportsman (Feb 3, 2011)

i was just wondering if anyone as any success calling **** during the day, and if so what types of sounds you use. Also can it be done in winter when the pelts are prime. Also how is the best way to set up a stand.


----------



## hunting 1 (Jan 23, 2012)

I have not tried it in Mn yet, but I have several friends in central Iowa who have been calling ***** during the day for the last few years. They call at all hours and have good luck, in fact one was going out today after lunch. They use fighting sounds and baby **** sounds on a Johnny Stewart caller. I just bought a fox pro but have not tried it for ***** yet, but it should work fine. If you try it, set the speaker on the opposite side of the tree from the hole. I went with them at thanks giving and they shot 4 of the 7 ***** we saw. The 3 they didnt shoot did not come all the way out of the hole.


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

Racoons spend most of the winter sleeping in there dens. November can be good when they are trying to fatten up for the winter.


----------



## hunting 1 (Jan 23, 2012)

It can be done during the winter as ***** dont really hibernate, if the weather warms up they will come out. It could be because of the mild winter, but they shot two yesterday in Iowa.


----------

